# thoughts about wire wheels on chrysler 300



## Bygmizzle (Sep 1, 2009)

What it do fellas I need some feedback I have a 2007 300 and im thinking about putting 22' knock offs on it give me your opinion im a lowrider lover 2 the heart and I am tired of seeing 300's all looking the same hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## jdc68chevy (Aug 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bygmizzle_@Nov 26 2009, 05:10 PM~15792279
> *What it do fellas I need some feedback I have a 2007 300 and im thinking about putting 22' knock offs on it give me your opinion im a lowrider lover 2 the heart and I am tired of seeing 300's all looking the same hit me up :biggrin:
> *


DROP SOME ON THERE HOMIE


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bygmizzle_@Nov 26 2009, 04:10 PM~15792279
> *What it do fellas I need some feedback I have a 2007 300 and im thinking about putting 22' knock offs on it give me your opinion im a lowrider lover 2 the heart and I am tired of seeing 300's all looking the same hit me up :biggrin:
> *


Personally, if it was a daily, I'd roll it like everybody else.


----------



## Bygmizzle (Sep 1, 2009)

fo sho its a daily driver and I want to kill the game will post pics soon


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

If it's your style, go for it. Just be ready for the extra attention. This is a friends, on 18's (i think). For some reason I could never get a decent picture of it, but the paintjob on it is bad. Candy green with ghost patterns:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Nov 30 2009, 06:52 PM~15826192
> *If it's your style, go for it. Just be ready for the extra attention. This is a friends, on 18's (i think). For some reason I could never get a decent picture of it, but the paintjob on it is bad. Candy green with ghost patterns:
> 
> 
> ...



You beat me to it! :biggrin: 
That's my nieces car and yes, they're 18's.


----------



## LUNALUNATICO817 (Apr 30, 2007)

_DO IT! If you REALLY want to set them off, slap some Vogue Tyres on it also. Once they hit the streets with that clean ass white walls the haters won't know what hit them..._


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

JUST MAKE SURE YOUR ADAPTER ARE TRUELLY 5X115 BOLT PATERN .....IF YOU USE THE UNIVERSAL 15 HOLE ADAPTERS WILL CAUSE A SHIMMEY IN THE WHEEL AT AROUND 55-65 MPH


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 1 2009, 11:02 AM~15833742
> *JUST MAKE SURE YOUR ADAPTER ARE TRUELLY 5X115 BOLT PATERN .....IF YOU USE THE UNIVERSAL 15 HOLE ADAPTERS WILL CAUSE A SHIMMEY IN THE WHEEL AT AROUND 55-65 MPH
> *


GOOD INFO RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

I say do it but only if you can get a whitewall..I seen one in fresno on 22" spokes with lo pros and whitewalls....looked siiiiiiick!!!


----------



## Bygmizzle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks for the advice I'm gonna look into the bolt pattern and make sure it's gonna work


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

18-20's would look better


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG DAWG_@Nov 30 2009, 07:52 PM~15826192
> *If it's your style, go for it. Just be ready for the extra attention. This is a friends, on 18's (i think). For some reason I could never get a decent picture of it, but the paintjob on it is bad. Candy green with ghost patterns:
> 
> 
> ...


Not a big rim fan,but that looks pretty damn good,vogues would be better.


----------



## 43271 (Nov 12, 2005)

check out the green one from the homies from CITY STYLE CC


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Do a 14x7 and a 175/70-14


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Fucken Do it :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> *check out the green one from the homies from CITY STYLE CC *


Jesse Leal out of Corpus Christi Texas, reppin City Style car club. I don't think they are 22's but they look ok.


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 1 2009, 09:02 PM~15839649
> *Jesse Leal out of Corpus Christi Texas, reppin City Style car club. I don't think they are 22's but they look ok.
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks nice...id roll it :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 1 2009, 08:02 PM~15839649
> *Jesse Leal out of Corpus Christi Texas, reppin City Style car club. I don't think they are 22's but they look ok.
> 
> 
> ...


saw this ride at the tejano super show looks bad ass..


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Dec 1 2009, 10:56 PM~15841176
> *saw this ride at the tejano super show looks bad ass..
> *


* One of many of thier nice rides. * :thumbsup:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

i think reverse 20s is the way to go they look better and bigger


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUNALUNATICO817_@Dec 1 2009, 10:29 AM~15833465
> *DO IT! If you REALLY want to set them off, slap some Vogue Tyres on it also. Once they hit the streets with that clean ass white walls  the haters won't know what hit them...
> *



:thumbsup: uffin: :yes:


----------



## Bygmizzle (Sep 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Dec 1 2009, 09:02 PM~15839649
> *Jesse Leal out of Corpus Christi Texas, reppin City Style car club. I don't think they are 22's but they look ok.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn that looks good i gotta get mine on the street asap :cheesy:


----------



## Bygmizzle (Sep 1, 2009)

what about this one I like it even though it doesnt have vogues on it I think its a head turner :0


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bygmizzle_@Dec 2 2009, 12:19 PM~15846406
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good except for the fender trims...i think they are takin it a lil too far with them


----------



## Bygmizzle (Sep 1, 2009)

those fender trim are a little outdated but overall its gangsta


----------



## bossross (Mar 26, 2012)

*300 with wires*



chulow95 said:


> You beat me to it! :biggrin:
> That's my nieces car and yes, they're 18's.


what wire wheels all the ones i look at doesn't work on 300.and 18's would work perfect for me.thanks thats a sweet car too


----------

